# Layered Salad



## Essie (Mar 29, 2004)

I want to make a 7 layer salad for a party on Saturday. My problem is I don't know if I should toss it before serving. It isn't as attractive after it is mixed together.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 1, 2004)

I dont belive that a 7 layer is meant to be mixed. What is in the salad?


----------



## Essie (Apr 1, 2004)

It has lettuce, peas, tomatoes, hard boiled eggs, celery, bacon and mayo. It makes sense that it shouldn't be tossed, because that ruins the appearance.
Tbanks


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 2, 2004)

Oh YEAH!!!!! I had that a few times. It really is FANTASTIC!    If you remember, how much did it cost to make?


----------



## Essie (Apr 2, 2004)

I'm not sure what the cost is, but I'll keep track when I make it and let you know.


----------



## runninduo (Sep 27, 2004)

I just had this salad a few weeks ago for the first time.  My husband's aunt apparently used to make it years (like 30) ago before my husband or any of his cousins ate salad (all are now in their mid 30s-late 40s).  

It's a great salad.

Laurie


----------



## mudbug (Sep 27, 2004)

I wouldn't toss it.  Let people do that on their own plate.

This salad is especially attractive when presented in a trifle bowl.


----------



## honeybee (Nov 11, 2004)

I think the layering is part of the appeal of the layered salad. Let the first person to serve him/herself be the one to start "tossing" the salad.


----------

